# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Outdoor kitchen build. What to put underneath and at sides of built in barbeque

## AutoX

Hi guys, I'm building an out door kitchen (when it's under a verandah) and just wondering how to heat proof the surround of the built in bbq.
I'm using off the shelf cabinets and  timber frame in between an plan on having a wooden bench top.
Was thinking maybe tile round the bbq or use stainless steel plates. 
What do you think?
Cheers   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marc

When you install a slow combustion wood heater, you are required to insulate the floor and wall behind it with fire rated compressed fibro and tile or slates over it. 
A bench top barbeque is no different and if anything probably hotter due to proximity.

----------


## OBBob

Perhaps look up the 'better homes and gardens' builds, I'm sure they use fibre cement sheet for this purpose. It's been commented before that they'd have some fairly good advice on the compliance requirements.

----------


## AutoX

Thanks for the replies guys.  
I recon I will do just that Marc and tile over cement board.
OBBob I think it might have been a BH&G article that inspired me a year or so ago and think they used painted 15mm fibre cement board for the whole worktop. It looked ok in the pictures but couldn't imagine the finish would look quality close up. Will try and find it again.
Thanks again   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

It was this one I was thinking of. It's timber, so they particularly needed to address the issue.   http://www.bhgshop.com.au/blogs/how-...ting-bbq-bench

----------


## Moondog55

While I would take all care needed to ensure safety I don't think there is any legislation or anything in the BCA that actually covers anything outside on the building envelope
I asked a similar question with my local council about the outside fireplace
Compressed cement sheet and either tiles or Stainless steel / Aluminium sheet *and whatever air-gap the BBQ maker recommends*

----------


## CraigandKate

The weber built in handbook has some pretty good info on ventilation requirements etc that are probably applicable?  http://d2et5jvk71v0ix.cloudfront.net...-660-FINAL.pdf

----------


## Godzilla73

You need to line it with Bellis Board. Not cheap but easy to work with. Wasting your time with cement sheet.

----------


## METRIX

> While I would take all care needed to ensure safety I don't think there is any legislation or anything in the BCA that actually covers anything outside on the building envelope
> I asked a similar question with my local council about the outside fireplace
> Compressed cement sheet and either tiles or Stainless steel / Aluminium sheet and whatever air-gap the BBQ maker recommends

  There are building codes to cover this, Refer back to this thread. 
Stainless or other metal will conduct the heat, you can have a bbq on a timber structure, but it needs to be on wheels, in case it catches fire you can push it away from your house, a built in needs to be well insulated form the intense heat a BBQ generates, if it catches fire, usually everything around it will burn as well, possibly your house.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f204/ha...abinet-112848/

----------


## Moondog55

I've gone back and edited my post to highlite the clearance issue.
Are Australian Standards the same as the rules under the BCA?
Metal because it is so easy to clean off all the grease and gunk and because metal is usually non-combustible

----------


## METRIX

Australian Standards go hand in hand with BCA, BCA is derived from the AS. 
Problem with metal is it transfers heat at an amazing rate, so whatever you mount it on needs to be non combustible, or else it invisibly creates a fire hazard to whatever is on the other side.

----------


## OBBob

> You need to line it with Bellis Board. Not cheap but easy to work with. Wasting your time with cement sheet.

  Where do you buy that?

----------


## Moondog55

I get that Metrix but the combination of cement sheet plus metal is non-combustible and easy to arrange an air-gap with, Godzilla I'd like you to clarify your statement about cement sheet being a waste of time, as we may want to do a fixed BBQ ourselves at some point.
What is "Bells Board" ?

----------


## Moondog55

Sorry BELLIS board 
Saw this when googling  http://www.esv.vic.gov.au/Portals/0/alerts-and-recalls/newfireresistantboard.html

----------


## Moondog55

https://2ecffd01e1ab3e9383f0-07db7b9...57cbcddc7a.pdf

----------


## AutoX

Thank you so much for all your replies. I have read all the info and links and it has certainly made me have a rethink.
Only thing I can't understand how did the better homes and gardens build get away with just separating the grill from all the pine and spotted gum with just a layer of cement sheet?   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CraigandKate

> There are building codes to cover this, Refer back to this thread. 
> Stainless or other metal will conduct the heat, you can have a bbq on a timber structure, but it needs to be on wheels, in case it catches fire you can push it away from your house, a built in needs to be well insulated form the intense heat a BBQ generates, if it catches fire, usually everything around it will burn as well, possibly your house.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f204/ha...abinet-112848/

  Ok trying to get my head around this, I understand that the regulation states their can not be a combustible "surface" within 430mm of the ignition source (in this case BBQ) and also not any closer than 1m (or 1.2m I have seen both quoted) above the BBQ. 
Now my interpretation of this is surface only, so you can make a built in BBQ frame out of timber providing it is all clad and covered with a non-combustible surface within 430mm  of the BBQ (ie fire rated sheet), which makes sense as you clearly have a timber stud wall directly behind a gas cook top in your kitchen but it is covered with a non-combustible splash back. 
So the OP needs to cover all timber within 430mm of the bbq location with a non-combustible surface, ie have a stone or tiled benchtop and cement sheet the rest. Is their any reason that would not comply? 
Also he will need to meet ventilation requirements for the natural gas connection or gas bottle storage but that is a separate issue.

----------


## METRIX

> I get that Metrix but the combination of cement sheet plus metal is non-combustible and easy to arrange an air-gap with, Godzilla I'd like you to clarify your statement about cement sheet being a waste of time, as we may want to do a fixed BBQ ourselves at some point.
> What is "Bells Board" ?

  Compressed fibro sheet ie: 15mm stuff is non combustible and is suitable where non-combustible materials are required in accordance with C1.12 of the BCA

----------


## OBBob

Scyon is suitable for fire walls so I assume it must we well rated in this regard too.

----------


## METRIX

Actually most of the Hardies products are rated to FZ, which means direct exposure to Bushfire, although not the same it's just an indication of the ratings of the various products.

----------


## OBBob

> Actually most of the Hardies products are rated to FZ, which means direct exposure to Bushfire, although not the same it's just an indication of the ratings of the various products.

  Yep, we'll having had first hand exposure to the aftermath of a bushfire I'd definitely choose a BBQ fire!   :Biggrin:

----------


## AutoX

So I went for 15mm cement sheet, painted in pot belly black (more for aesthetics than anything else) trimmed the edges with aluminium c section and fitted a stainless steel plate behind. I built the frame so that the bbq had 30 air gap underneath and at sides.
There's also a fire extinguisher near by just in case!   
l  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

Are you putting a rangehood over the BBQ ? your eaves are going to get filthy, looks good though.

----------


## AutoX

I thought about a range hood but the window would be a problem. I will see if I can get a flush one to fit in the eaves panel  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

From memory they need to be 1200mm high from a BBQ

----------


## Moondog55

Looks very good
Easy enough to vent the oven through the eaves I'd think. Why not just make a box above the eaves and stick in a couple of big fans?

----------


## SlowMick

Looks great bloke.  You've done amazing things with the cement sheet  :2thumbsup:

----------


## CraigandKate

Looks the goods mate well done!

----------

